# NY'ers take on Maine



## Mindiggity (Jan 22, 2014)

Starting a new thread for all of us Maine newbies who've never skied there before.  Any tips, cool places to hang out, best place to Aprés?

Headed to the AZ Summit at the Loaf in 2 weeks!


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 22, 2014)

We have conquered Maine Summers now to take over Maine Winters!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2014)

At Sugarloaf: the Bag and Kettle.  Get the Bag Burger.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2014)

Representing NYS here, third AZ Summit, first official. If we get snow like last year, you WILL be impressed. Now where is that car-o-the future that'll make the 9hr drive while I sleep?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NamofNY (Jan 22, 2014)

So what exactly is going to happen when I get up to Maine? Do you NY'ers disappear like the Bermuda Triangle?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Representing NYS here, third AZ Summit, first official. If we get snow like last year, you WILL be impressed. Now where is that car-o-the future that'll make the 9hr drive while I sleep?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



We need Google car to self drive it self.


----------



## Mindiggity (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you ski and then drive home on Sunday?  How brutal is that?  I'm nervous....


----------



## Mindiggity (Jan 22, 2014)

Also, if there are other NY'ers going up for the Summit weekend and have extra room in their car, let me know!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2014)

Mindiggity said:


> @Cornhead- Do you ski and then drive home on Sunday?  How brutal is that?  I'm nervous....



Ha, Scotty thinks that's happening, silly boy. I am a little nuts. I left the house at midnight to arrive at Saddleback at opening. I picked up a liter of Mountain Dew to get me through the day. I went to toss it into the woods at the top of the hill, it bounced back and settled on the edge of the trail. I didn't think anyone would bother it. My next ride up the chair the Dew was gone! NOOOOOOO! Ski Patrol probably thought it was trash, it was full. Somehow I made it through the day, I was glad I didn't drown in the hot tub that night.

Another time I was at Sugarloaf in the Spring when it dawned on me if I skied til close, I'd be arriving home at 3 AM, that doesn't include the nap, or two, along the way. I stopped halfway down a trail and called work.

CORNHEAD: I have to take a day off next week for work-share, right?

BOSS: Yeah

CORNHEAD: How about tomorrow?

BOSS: Why, where are you?

CORNHEAD: Maine

BOSS: Are you hiking?

CORNHEAD: No, I'm skiing.

BOSS: Skiing!? (April 29th), They still have snow?

CORNHEAD: Hell yeah they've got snow! They've got snow on the BACK SIDE of the mountain!

It was an awesome Spring in Maine that year, the back side of da Loaf was open on April 29th. I skied Tucks on Memorial Day Weekend that year.

If you can't be off from work that Monday, it will be a loooong day, just plan on pulling over and catching a few z's if you get drowsy. Mountain Dew is good, the preferred drink of 3rd shifters. Where in NY will you start your journey?



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NamofNY (Jan 22, 2014)

Why won't anyone answer my question?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> So what exactly is going to happen when I get up to Maine? Do you NY'ers disappear like the Bermuda Triangle?



My first time on this trip. I sure some of us will hang out with my favorite girl Mary.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> Why won't anyone answer my question?



Sorry, no help here, my drinking days are behind me. As was said, The Bag and Kettle is on the hill. I think there's a bar at the condos, where the welcoming party is. There's also one or two on the access road I believe.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catskillman (Jan 22, 2014)

@ Sunday River in town there is a bar with entertainment that has a sunken bar.  You sit in chairs at the bar and the bartender is sunk below you.  I do not recall the name but everything about the place was interesting and fun.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> Why won't anyone answer my question?



Everything is pretty self contained you can walk or take the shuttle around, no need to drive. There is a kick-off party in the penthouse of the Hotel. It might be really crowded and beer ran out quick last year. After that head to the Widowmaker in the base lodge, The Bag and Kettle, or The Shipyard in the Sugarloaf Inn. Repeat Sat night with pre party at Widowmaker.


----------



## joel.rackliffe (Jan 22, 2014)

*this better be worth it*

ill show you around i know this mountain like the back of my hand


----------



## jenychen (Jan 22, 2014)

@NnamofNY we're all gonna wear NYS flag pins. Represent.


----------



## McBoggers (Jan 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Everything is pretty self contained you can walk or take the shuttle around, no need to drive. There is a kick-off party in the penthouse of the Hotel. It might be really crowded and beer ran out quick last year. After that head to the Widowmaker in the base lodge, The Bag and Kettle, or The Shipyard in the Sugarloaf Inn. Repeat Sat night with pre party at Widowmaker.



Widowmaker is an excellent name for a bar.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2014)

McBoggers said:


> Widowmaker is an excellent name for a bar.



Also, the name of a trail. Though its been tamed from it's heyday in the 70s. Pretty much all the trails at the loaf are named after logging terminology.


----------



## Mindiggity (Jan 23, 2014)

@Cornhead Starting from NYC.  What about you?  Don't think I can officially take off on Monday, but I wouldn't be surprised if it turned into a "sick day".


----------



## jenychen (Jan 23, 2014)

For the Sugarloaf Apres/Nightlife experts: curious what the music situation is like. Live music, DJs?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2014)

Mindiggity said:


> @Cornhead Starting from NYC.  What about you?  Don't think I can officially take off on Monday, but I wouldn't be surprised if it turned into a "sick day".



Hi I am riding with Cornhead and one other. As of now our plan is to maybe meet where I live in south Sullivan County NY near Newburgh AMD probably Thursday before the summit and go some place on the way Thursday maybe Stowe, Friday Saddleback, Saturday and Sunday the summit then drive home. That the plan.


----------



## JHG (Jan 23, 2014)

I am completely on board with @jenychen's NYS flag pin idea.  Wear it strong.


----------



## jenychen (Jan 24, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Hi I am riding with Cornhead and one other. As of now our plan is to maybe meet where I live in south Sullivan County NY near Newburgh AMD probably Thursday before the summit and go some place on the way Thursday maybe Stowe, Friday Saddleback, Saturday and Sunday the summit then drive home. That the plan.



Aggressive schedule!


----------



## NamofNY (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the best travel plan for a Fri-Mon stay? Who is leaving on Friday morning at 2am to hit the slopes friday morning?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> What's the best travel plan for a Fri-Mon stay? Who is leaving on Friday morning at 2am to hit the slopes friday morning?



I would suggest hit up a place in south NH on the way Friday. Then Monday maybe do south Vermont like Mountainsnow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

jenychen said:


> For the Sugarloaf Apres/Nightlife experts: curious what the music situation is like. Live music, DJs?



Widowmaker usually has a live band. I've seen some pretty good ones in there over the years.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2014)

It will be a great summit but I will say SL needs natural badly right now....I skied there yesterday.....extremely cold and windy.   First few runs in the AM off the SQ were really good. Kings was our first run and best of the day....hayburner also decent. Every run thereafter got progressively worse however....narrow gauge headwall was a dangerous sheet of blue ice.  The wind was pretty vicious and blowing snow off the trails. They did have skidder lit up top to bottom and was open but didn't try it....probably should of. Bullwinkles was slammed at 1030 when we went to warm up.....run down to skyline and a couple runs there.....whiffletree got shut down along with king pine, and skyline,due to wind. This resulted in massive lines at the SQ so we did a t bar run and called it a day before hitting the widowmaker for lunch
I was luckily skiing on a discounted Boyne gold pass friends $50 voucher but it was a tough day both conditions and weather wise


Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Jan 26, 2014)

Sounds like a rough day *X*.  I know what ice the winds whipping around SL can produce.  The next 3 weeks, according to Weather.com for Kingfield look really, really Good!...no melt & freeze.  Better than the last month...fwiw.  Should give them time to keep at snowmaking/grooming...at least some of KingPine and Timberline were open...y/n?


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

Only if it's pat lafreida's patty


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> What's the best travel plan for a Fri-Mon stay? Who is leaving on Friday morning at 2am to hit the slopes friday morning?



No one. That's insane


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 27, 2014)

Adunn said:


> No one. That's insane


I'm insane.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> I'm insane.



Me to. But it be awesome. Monday migth need extra cup of coffee but that okay for fun times to be had at Sugaloal and meeting other A zoners.


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 27, 2014)

Adunn said:


> No one. That's insane



For the Friday - Monday I wouldn't get up early Friday, but I would ski Monday before making the 8 hr drive home.


----------



## JHG (Jan 27, 2014)

Skiing first tracks on Monday before the return trek to NY = done and done.  Ideal gnar shredding conditions.


----------



## jenychen (Jan 29, 2014)

Adunn said:


> No one. That's insane



That's your ride. Balls out.


----------



## JHG (Jan 30, 2014)

Balls out.  Goggles up.


----------



## pyang32 (Jan 30, 2014)

Adunn said:


> Only if it's pat lafreida's patty



where does pat lafreida come into this?  this is confusing ans!


----------



## pyang32 (Jan 30, 2014)

JHG said:


> Skiing first tracks on Monday before the return trek to NY = done and done.  Ideal gnar shredding conditions.



assuming there is any?  let's see what the thurs snow report says


----------



## skifree (Jan 30, 2014)

I did the the 6 1/2 drive home from the loaf after skiing all day and had a serious motor neuron shutdown.
my partners had to peel my hands off the steering wheel as I was doing 15 mph on the highway.

I now stay over and leave in morning. guess I'm getting old.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> At Sugarloaf: the Bag and Kettle.  Get the Bag Burger.



The Bag is good, but I prefer to head down the street to The Rack. :beer:


----------



## joel.rackliffe (Jan 30, 2014)

JHG said:


> Balls out.  Goggles up.



goggles up, goggles up! we have to go to the rack.


----------



## jgart (Feb 1, 2014)

What's the snowfall supposed to be like next weekend??


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2014)

jgart said:


> What's the snowfall supposed to be like next weekend??



Hard to say, but they're getting a few inches tonight, something slated for Wednesday, and now hearing talk about a Saturday storm. So even if there isn't a huge dump, the skiing should be nice.


----------



## jgart (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome! I haven't been all season. Definitely looking forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jgart (Feb 2, 2014)

Also- does anyone know a reliable ski rental shoo that's decently priced with good equipment? I have to rent gear when I get in Friday night.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SLOWSNO (Feb 3, 2014)

jgart, 

try asking in the summit thread/ or maybe the gear forums?  

 - since





jgart said:


> Also- does anyone know a reliable ski rental shoo that's decently priced with good equipment? I have to rent gear when I get in Friday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2014)

jgart said:


> Also- does anyone know a reliable ski rental shoo that's decently priced with good equipment? I have to rent gear when I get in Friday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



There aren't too many options there. The Mtn might have some decent rentals and I'm sure the shop up there has demos (http://www.sugarloaf.com/pricing-and-products/retail-shops), but you might want to rent locally and bring them up with you.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Sorry, no help here, my drinking days are behind me. As was said, The Bag and Kettle is on the hill. I think there's a bar at the condos, where the welcoming party is. There's also one or two on the access road I believe.



Agree on the Bag and Rack..but another option:
 Tufulios restaurant *& PUB*(more restaurant than snack place), ~3-5mi south from the access road(on the main road from Kingfield(#16/#27))...good food and pub stays open late(I ThInK)...
_________________________________________________________________________
_*Happy Tunes*_...underneath Tufulios is, I believe, open 7am-10am(?) & 2-8pm.   Rentals/Demos..but good quality..(207) 235-8863.  Always had a bunch of used skis(verygood--to--topskin chipped) forsale too.

Not sure what time the SL Ski Shop stays open until....but can often find some pretty good skis to demo for the mountain.  

The SL Shop in Kingfield(not sure on times) also does/did pretty good quality rentals/demos...(207) 237-6986, 237-6946...

Think both Happy Tunes and the shop in Kingfield will be a little cheaper than the SL Skishop...(my guess).


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2014)

Radio in Maine is sketchy, especially north of Portland...mostly Country....fwiw.  BYOM...(or else the drive will Really be long).

Kingfield(as of today)...................Rangeley/Saddleback  (Wed 90%..3-5")
_______________________________________________________________
*FRIDAY,* 2/7
*SUGARLOAF*..............................*SADDLEBACK*
Hi 28° Low 4°.............................High 21° Low 2°
Partly Cloudy..............................Partly Cloudy
CHANCE OF PRECIP: 0%...............CHANCE OF SNOW: 0%
WIND: W at 9 mph......................WIND: W at 10 mph

*SATURDAY, *2/8
Hi 28° Low 9°
Partly Cloudy
CHANCE OF PRECIP: 10%
WIND: WNW at 6 mph

*SUNDAY, * 2/9
Hi 25° Low 12°
Few Snow Showers
CHANCE OF SNOW: 30%
WIND: NE at 7 mph

*MONDAY, *2/10
20° Low 1°
Cloudy
CHANCE OF SNOW: 20%
 WIND: NNW at 11 mph

...But the NWS satellite data never pics up the daily freshies anyways...so it's most often better...than the predictions..


----------



## skifree (Feb 3, 2014)

beware of the logging trucks.


----------



## jgart (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks, Wa-loaf!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 3, 2014)

skifree said:


> beware of the logging trucks.



And moose! Saw my first in ME, have seen them in VT since, you for sure don't want to hit one, if you do, try to get low, they tend to flatten out windshields/roofs, much different than hitting a deer, they tend to fly right over your car, at least from personal experience they do.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah...moose and deer populations around the area, gotta watch for at night...and frost heaves often do their share of breaking up some of these country roads...

If beyond the access road...Stratton Diner opens(I believe...used to) at 5am..:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165397250151109.34953.145279245496243&type=3


----------



## jenychen (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey NY'ers traveling up to Sugarloaf Friday -- should we try and caravan our way up?
Get lunch in Portland or somewhere else fun along the way!?


----------



## JHG (Feb 5, 2014)

Can we get official flags?


----------



## SLOWSNO (Feb 5, 2014)

if we can make it all work out it might be nice to hit something up in portland! Should we start researching delicious sandwich shops? 



jenychen said:


> Hey NY'ers traveling up to Sugarloaf Friday -- should we try and caravan our way up?
> Get lunch in Portland or somewhere else fun along the way!?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2014)

jenychen said:


> Hey NY'ers traveling up to Sugarloaf Friday -- should we try and caravan our way up?
> Get lunch in Portland or somewhere else fun along the way!?





SLOWSNO said:


> if we can make it all work out it might be nice to hit something up in portland! Should we start researching delicious sandwich shops?



Freeport might be easier for you all to pull off together. There's a Gritty's there with decent pub food and beer.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 5, 2014)

SLOWSNO said:


> For the Friday - Monday I wouldn't get up early Friday, but I would ski Monday before making the 8 hr drive home.


Today's predictions are sayin' Sunday night snow into early Mon AM..  Monday should be good...but Sat-Sun temps look good so should be a good time......
Looks like I get stuck on Friday in a phone interview....guess I'll get over there Sat..


----------



## Mindiggity (Feb 5, 2014)

An 8 hr/12 person/3 car caravan sounds like the worst idea ever.  I predict about 20 separate ill-timed pee stops. 

I'll be waiting for you all in the 30-person hot tub.

@bigbog- No phone interviewing from a car?


----------



## jenychen (Feb 6, 2014)

Womp womp.



Mindiggity said:


> An 8 hr/12 person/3 car caravan sounds like the worst idea ever.  I predict about 20 separate ill-timed pee stops.
> 
> I'll be waiting for you all in the 30-person hot tub.
> 
> @bigbog- No phone interviewing from a car?


----------



## jenychen (Feb 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Freeport might be easier for you all to pull off together. There's a Gritty's there with decent pub food and beer.



Thanks for the reco Wa-loaf! Will try and check it out if our driver 'lets us.'


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope you all had a great trip this weekend. I don't think I got to talk to very many of the NY contingent, but I was glad to see such a good turnout. 

Make sure you guys check in the trip report thread and let us know how it went!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 9, 2014)

Did notice the red white and blue on the dance floor!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

